# There's so much we don't think about



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sending up party balloons for instance, have you ever thought about where they come down?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly yes Jan.
Everything we do has an effect on others. Every time I open a packet I wonder if we can do without all the wrapping.


Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think the same

Paper I put into the paper bin 

Plastic in another 

But so much plastic on food products 

Food waste we compost

But meat waste, and cooked food 

Well we don’t , the rats love it unfortunately 

It’s really hard to sort everything out 

Bins for everything, our garden is full of bins 
Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

And multiple AK47 rounds and other ammunition fired into the air - sometimes just for a wedding celebration?


Have they no concept of gravity?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> And multiple AK47 rounds and other ammunition fired into the air - sometimes just for a wedding celebration?
> 
> Have they no concept of gravity?


We don't seem to get a lot of that here in the UK!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems like more and more knifing's though. Almost every day.



Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spacerunner said:


> We don't seem to get a lot of that here in the UK!


Have you got the grumps or something? Not a nice word for a few days :frown2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Have you got the grumps or something? Not a nice word for a few days :frown2:


Nope. Just a nice shiny new wooden spoon!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spacerunner said:


> Nope. Just a nice shiny new wooden spoon!


Go an use it to stir a stew with, spring is nearly here, smiley faces, nice dog walks leave ya vest off get a bit of fresh air to your brain :laugh: stop being a miserable old grump.:frown2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Go an use it to stir a stew with, spring is nearly here, smiley faces, nice dog walks leave ya vest off get a bit of fresh air to your brain :laugh: stop being a miserable old grump.:frown2:


Spring has been with me since January, I walk the dog at least 2 miles over hill 'n' dale every morning and haven't worn a vest since I was in the Antarctic.
Just because I have a different view from the 'establishment ' on Motorhomefacts doesn't automatically label me as a grump. :hotsun:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

OH Yes it does:nerd: >
I have lots of things to be worried about, but I do hope it doesn't make me a grumpy old woman, does it? Don't answer that coz I know you'll be horrible to me.:frown2:


----------

